
Show HN: Minimalist Website Design. Looking for Feedback - qhumidifier
https://www.waterhumidifier.com
======
CM30
Well, it certainly looks minimalist.

However, that animation is annoying to sit through every time you go to the
site. Waiting 8 or 9 seconds to see anything other than a quote will drive
away a lot of visitors, no matter how 'fancy' it may look.

Once you're there, you're then just sent to a shop site. Neat, but... that
makes your page rather useless. It doesn't explain anything about the product,
it doesn't direct them to a certain category or product on the other side,
it's just rather useless in general.

Just my thoughts on this whole thing.

------
3131s
The site itself looks nice once you get past the initial loading screen, but
definitely fix that ugly "learn more" button! It needs more left and right
padding, the thickness of the border should roughly match the thickness of the
font, and on hover rather that adding an underline just have the background
turn orange and the "learn more" text turn white (the typical "ghost button").

Like so:

[https://ibb.co/m5L7m5](https://ibb.co/m5L7m5)

[https://ibb.co/i9dGeQ](https://ibb.co/i9dGeQ)

